

Ask HN: Open Source Project looking for Designer? - stevenbrianhall

After years and years of benefitting from open source projects, I would love a chance to give back.<p>I currently work as a Front End Developer &#x2F; Designer for one of the Big SV Companies, and am looking for a project to contribute to. Can anyone recommend a project to get involved with? Feel free to comment below, or check out my profile for portfolio and contact information.
======
brettcvz
Hey - was just poking around new and saw this. We're pushing on a number of
open-source iOS apps, because the number of OSS is disappointingly low for
such a popular platform.

Announcement & links: [http://blog.inkmobility.com/post/59687500040/open-
source-and...](http://blog.inkmobility.com/post/59687500040/open-source-and-
the-ios-app-store)

Feel free to shoot me an email as well

